# dialectical behavior therapy



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with, or know anything about Dialectical Behavior Therapy? My therapist has given me a book about it to explore. I know I can research it online, and have been, but would like to hear any personal experiences anyone has had. It's not a typical therapy for SA but still, I thought I'd put this out there. Thanks for any responses!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

As far as I was aware, DBT is mainly used in the treatment of personality disorders and borderline cases, but I'm sure it has application in other areas too. Will be interesting to see what you learn.

Ross


----------

